# My pouch tying jig!



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Noob posted a couple of pics of his neat little band tying jig, so I thought I'd post mine too. 















I didn't say it was pretty. but it works and the dentist likes it!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

It's cool, but I'm sure the bearded man you've attached to the jig makes it hard to store the jig, and high maintenance with the feeding of him.. I mean, what if he joins a union? Urgh...


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha now that is cool!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hehe, mine looks very similar.

Nice of your Dad to pose for pics for you


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Nice of your Dad to pose for pics for you


Hahhaa! I join in the teasing, but only to cover up my jealousy of your awesome beard. I come from a line of men who grow awesome beards... I grow wisps. I'm starting to lose my hair on my head, and still can't grow a real beard. But I digress....


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theres easier ways to floss your teeth for immaculate dental hygiene


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I spotto roo leather, too!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine is almost like that, but I eliminate the teeth by slipping a constrictor knot over the pouch before threading a band through the hole.

... wish I could think of something funny to add. :iono: I got nothin'.


----------

